# ARPs Book of interest on Ebay



## NaphtaliPress (May 28, 2008)

For ARPs trying to collect early editions of ARP standards, there is a beat up 1832 Johnston and Stockton edition on ebay opening bid 9.99 (don't pay a ton; it is as I say kinda of beat up).
1832 ASSOCIATE REFORMED CHURCH CONSTITUTION BOOK PGH - eBay (item 170223369177 end time Jun-03-08 18:22:06 PDT)


----------

